# Junk Mail from NTL etc:simply addressed to The Householder, then your home address et



## GreatDane (7 Apr 2007)

Hi

Hope this is the right forum ....

I'm sure I'm not the only one here who is getting fairly regular junk mail from NTL etc, simply addressed to The Householder, then your home address etc.

A number of attempts to get NTL to take me off their junk mail list have all failed, infact often with no response or else something almost rude and certainly less than helpful.

Has anyone found a solution to getting rid of this junk mail ?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (8 Apr 2007)

*Re: Junk Mail from NTL etc*

Any use?

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------



## GreatDane (8 Apr 2007)

*Re: Junk Mail from NTL etc*

Hi
Looks good, thanks 
G>


----------



## gearoid (8 Apr 2007)

*Re: Junk Mail from NTL etc*

I made a complaint to the Data Protection Commissioners regarding a large computer manufacturer sending me junk mail despite numerous attempts to unsubscribe.

The end result was an extensive investigation by the DPC, an apology letter and    generous voucher from the manufacturer.

Contact the DPC. They're great.

Regards,
Gearoid


----------



## GreatDane (8 Apr 2007)

*Re: Junk Mail from NTL etc*

Hi Gearoid

Thanks, suspect I'm on that same mailing list also despite e-mail, written reqests etc etc ... run by a fella called Michael, as I recall. 

Mind you, based upon the experience of a close relative with that company (assuming we are talking about the same one), I'd not be in a hurry to use a voucher from them !

Cheers 

G>


----------



## gearoid (8 Apr 2007)

*Re: Junk Mail from NTL etc*

Garrett,
You're in the right ballpark there alright. It seems their problem is they buy in multiple mailing lists and don't seem to reconcile them with previous expressions of wishes. They seem to provide a lot of work for the DPC alright.
Gearoid.


----------



## mo3art (8 Apr 2007)

*Re: Junk Mail from NTL etc*

I wonder can you also opt out of the flyers etc that the An Post service drops in the door everyday along with the regular post?


----------



## Niallman (8 Apr 2007)

*Re: Junk Mail from NTL etc*

I know it doesn't get us off the addressed mail shots but its amazing the difference a "No Junk Mail" sign on our front door has made! No more little piles of useless info to recycle daily.


----------



## rmelly (9 Apr 2007)

*Re: Junk Mail from NTL etc*



gearoid said:


> generous voucher from the manufacturer


 
be prepared for a repeat performance when you use the voucher


----------



## Ciadan (9 Apr 2007)

*Re: Junk Mail from NTL etc*



Niallman said:


> I know it doesn't get us off the addressed mail shots but its amazing the difference a "No Junk Mail" sign on our front door has made! No more little piles of useless info to recycle daily.


 
Great idea - I hadn't thought of doing that.  Going to give it a try & see if it makes any difference.


----------



## mo3art (18 Apr 2007)

*Re: Junk Mail from NTL etc*

I just thought I'd update you as I also put a "no junk mail" request on my door.  It's clear enough to be seen over the far side of the street!

Anyway I'm off work sick today and a pile of the stuff came crashing on my doormat so I checked out the window and saw a branded van belonging to a well known distribution company outside.  I was so annoyed I called the distribution company who informed me that if I gave them my address they would take me "off their map" - to which I stated that I doubted they had each individual name and address detail on the map, they then confirmed they don't.

I reminded them that I had a very clear sign and that perhaps they should read the sign instead and under no circumstances was I giving them my name and address details.  Funny I was so irate and the person on the other end of the phone wasn't really bothered in listening to me.  I doubt if I got the message through.  I think I will lay in wait underneath the letterbox to catch the stuff next week and pitch it back at them to see what they do then.


----------



## Kizzy (18 Apr 2007)

*Re: Junk Mail from NTL etc*

Unless junk mail is personally addressed, it is not considered unsolicited direct marketing, and would appear to fall through a hole which offers no protection to the recipient.  As the DPC are concerned only with the use/misuse of personal data, they could offer no assistance in cases where post is addressed to ' the occupant' or ' the householder'. However you can avail of a service run by the Irish Direct Marketing Association.  Under the mailing preference service, they will circulate your details to their members who will suppress your details, and may help somewhat to minimising the amount of rubbish you receive in your letterbox.  hope this helps


----------



## Marathon Man (28 Sep 2007)

*Re: Junk Mail from NTL etc*

I've also been getting these mails from Chorus, which, along with NTL, is a subsidiary of UPC. I tried just marking as "Return to Sender", "Not at this address", etc. All to no avail. Sometimes got two or three in the one post.

Last week, having got several letters in the previous few days, I took another tack and emailed them, circulating both An Post and Comreg. I didn't get a response (yet) from Comreg but An Post replied promptly, stating that they were legally obliged to deliver all mail and therefore couldn't oblige me once they'd received the letter from Chorus.

email to Chorus:


> Dear sir,
> I have been receiving unsolicited junk mail from Chorus for quite some time. I have phoned your offices, written to you and also "returned to sender", with the envelope endorsed "not at this address - please remove from database" or "no such person at this address - please remove from database", but the stuff keeps coming. I DO NOT EVEN OPEN IT!! Straight into the recycle bin!!
> 
> The letters are addressed;
> ...


Yesterday, 6 days after my email, I received an email from UPC confirming that they were removing all information from my account. I also got another junk letter from them yesterday - hopefully the last.

Maybe an appropriately edited copy of the above will work for you. I would copy both An Post and Comreg though. If they get a mail from YOU, EVERY time you get a junk letter, then maybe they'll take notice.


----------



## michaelm (28 Sep 2007)

*Re: Junk Mail from NTL etc*

I wrote to Chorus asking them to desist to no avail.  In the end I collected 7 or 8 letters and sent them back unopened, in a big envelope marked 'Private and Confidential' addressed to the marketing guy whose name was goes on these letters, asking that they stop and signed The Householder.  I haven't had any since.


----------



## Banking2006 (28 Sep 2007)

*Re: Junk Mail from NTL etc*

don't throw the junk mail away- send it to managing director and put FREEPOST - separate all items- so he/ she will get multiple letters!


----------



## TreeTiger (29 Sep 2007)

*Re: Junk Mail from NTL etc*



Banking2006 said:


> don't throw the junk mail away- send it to managing director and put FREEPOST - separate all items- so he/ she will get multiple letters!


Stick each "Freepost" one on a box containing a few rocks, that'll wake them up!


----------



## Bootdog (30 Sep 2007)

*Re: Junk Mail from NTL etc*

I was getting these from Chorus ... addressed to "The Resident" (they started when we cancelled the previous owner's account with Chorus). Best thing to do is ring the sales line on the letter (you'll generally get straight through to someone, little if no holding time surprise surprise  ), and explain to them that you want no more junk mail.

Chorus took us off their list, no problem, but they had to send out a confirmation letter first (confirming that we are removed from their mailing list)! No letters since.


----------



## biggerry (1 Oct 2007)

*Re: Junk Mail from NTL etc*

What's the story re getting "pre approved loans" from financial institutions. How can I stop these coming?? 

Is IDMA (Irish Direct Marketing Institute) the people to contact about these too?


----------



## RainyDay (1 Oct 2007)

*Re: Junk Mail from NTL etc*

I thought the regulator had outlawed pre-approved loan offers some time back?


----------



## GreatDane (13 Oct 2007)

*Re: Junk Mail from NTL etc*



RainyDay said:


> I thought the regulator had outlawed pre-approved loan offers some time back?


 

me2



I checked with An Post a while back & it appears, they are obligated to deliver all post and only if unable to deliver, should they try to return to sender.

I then asked what happens if they get a letter in the post box, with a full address and no stamp on it.  They told me that they deliver the letter or package to the destination, but it takes a lot longer and the people receiving the package have to pay the postal cost, along with a small handling fee.

Having discovered that, I realised the best thing to do was send everything back to the junk mail sender with no postage paid and preferably, adding as much weight to it and making it as messy as possible ... hit them in the pocket, it's the only thing they understand !


----------

